# Internet on iBook g4...



## littlemissvixen (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,
I have a broadband modem connected to my PC and i heard that you could connect it to multiple computers. How can i connect it to my ibook also? Also what anti virus program would i need?
Thanks
Tina
Edit: I mean how can i set it up on my ibook g4?


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

To share broadband internet with multiple computers in your home, your best bet is a router. Not only does it share the internet, it makes it easy to share files and printers between machines, and is one of the best firewalls you could ask for. (plus no yearly firewall subscriptions anymore)

As for anti-virus, thats the beauty of a Mac. you dont need any anti-virus, in fact, installing Norton actually opens up security holes.


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow thats good thanks for the help!


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 16, 2006)

Actually the modem came with USB and Ethernet. I have the PC connected with Ethernet could i connect the ibook with the USB?


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

You really dont want to. Most ISPs only give out 1 IP per modem, so this can cause a conflict as to which machine gets online. Aside from the fact that USB is generally flaky as an internet connection source on Windows or Mac. Spend the $40 and buy a router, this way if you want, you can spend an extra few dollars and get a wireless router, and not be tied to one spot with the notebook. (never mind the added value and peace of mind of a hardware firewall, plus ease of sharing files and printers between both machines)


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok thanks the the info! i think ill buy a router


----------

